

Cassandra to store JSON - nikku
http://www.iknownothing.com/2014/09/cassandra-json/

======
datashovel
CouchDB project is in the process of merging BigCouch into mainline CouchDB.

[https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/COUCHDB-1843](https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/COUCHDB-1843)

Keep an eye on this if interested in future of clustering in CouchDB.

~~~
nikku
Nice! Is there a timeline for this that you know of..?

~~~
datashovel
As far as I know folks should be able to continue to use the Cloudant project
with CouchDB until it's merged. I personally haven't used it recently, but do
work with CouchDB regularly.

[http://bigcouch.cloudant.com/](http://bigcouch.cloudant.com/)

Looking at the big picture though, the main project is committed to this
direction, so it's definitely worth spending the time if interested in
DynamoDB-style clustering (or clustering in general) in CouchDB.

~~~
nikku
Thanks! I'm researching the topic, I'll take a good look.

------
salex89
I suppose the author meant converting some JSON to a map using something like
Jackson which has SON to map conversion integrated.

Also I find this only relevant for single level JSON, if you have nested
objects or arrays I do not see this working.

~~~
nikku
Jackson is Java, though. If you use Cassandra's native solution you can store
and query JSON objects from any client that can do CQL...

(correct me if I'm wrong)

------
dmritard96
map != json... it will work for you in non nested cases though.

~~~
nikku
Yeah, for nested objects other NoSQL databases are the answer. Still cool I
think.

